# 2004 chevy 2500hd



## concrete11 (Jan 29, 2011)

i have a 2004 hd chevy silverado 2500 series, 6.0 liter, with the allison tranny and when i have the plow on working with the truck, it seems to run very hot , both the tranny and motor. i have tried blade heights and angles, but none seem to matter. gauges almost red line on tranny and engine gauge has twice now red lined. without plow on never a problem, but with it on either in 4high or 2wd , short trips even this happens. looking for a solution ????


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

are you overheating while plowing? or is it in transit?

many people with our style truck have the same overheating problem when in transit. some make a new way for air to be directed into your radiator, some people like myself, upgraded my fan clutch assembly to the HD fan clutch as recomended by the dealer. it fixed my overheating problem. the dealer recognized it as a problem with plow trucks only, and made a fix for it.
i think the new clutch assembly was under 200.00


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If it's a 6.0 you do not have an Allison. :waving:


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

B&B;1218849 said:


> If it's a 6.0 you do not have an Allison. :waving:


......


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

If its only when plowing try plowing in 4L and not 4 high or 2 high. May just be too wet of a snow to push in higher gears. Works less in 4L and more tq to push thus less strain on truck.

I would have stopped way before I hit the red. Much more of those and you will be buying new trans rebuild and putting in head gaskets on motor.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You can get a severe duty fan clutch at napa for about $50 and it to will commonly cure your problem.


----------

